# dite quel che volete..



## Old reale (4 Giugno 2009)

ma 'sta canzone sarà pure mielosa e stucchevole sicuramente per qualcuno, ma a me piace troppo....meravigliosa Elisa...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=855lgcegSUw


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma 'sta canzone sarà pure mielosa e stucchevole sicuramente per qualcuno, ma a me piace troppo....meravigliosa Elisa...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=855lgcegSUw


meravigliosa!!!!


----------



## Old reale (4 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> meravigliosa!!!!


mi stupisci (favorevolmente s'intende)...non credevo fosse il tuo genere


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mi stupisci (favorevolmente s'intende)...non credevo fosse il tuo genere


Elisa mi piace tantissimo.


----------



## Old reale (4 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Elisa mi piace tantissimo.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Giugno 2009)

non le perdono solo una cosa:
aver cantato una canzone di e con ligabue


----------



## Old reale (4 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non le perdono solo una cosa:
> aver cantato una canzone di e con ligabue


 che a me non dispiace...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma 'sta canzone sarà pure mielosa e stucchevole sicuramente per qualcuno, ma a me piace troppo....meravigliosa Elisa...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=855lgcegSUw


elisa piace molto pure a mia.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU9_9PuzDwI


questa interpretazione è troppo bella.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma 'sta canzone sarà pure mielosa e stucchevole sicuramente per qualcuno, *ma a me piace troppo*....meravigliosa Elisa...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=855lgcegSUw


sai che ce ne cala tantissimo?


----------



## Old reale (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sai che ce ne cala tantissimo?


 qualcuno ti ha chiesto niente scusa?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> qualcuno ti ha chiesto niente scusa?


forum pubblico 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vuoi il link per aprirti un blog free?


----------



## Old reale (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> forum pubblico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no, però posso darti un link per andare aff.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no, però posso darti un link per andare aff.....



avessi bisogno del link


----------



## Old reale (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> avessi bisogno del link


 'nfatti..


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> che a me non dispiace...


----------



## Old reale (4 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


de gustibus....


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma 'sta canzone sarà pure mielosa e stucchevole sicuramente per qualcuno, ma a me piace troppo....meravigliosa Elisa...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=855lgcegSUw


si si
mi piace quanto una scheggia nel piede nudo sul parquet


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Giugno 2009)

stupenda Elisa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h-S1pLrjdk


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si
> mi piace quanto una scheggia nel piede nudo sul parquet


 ultimamente sei morbida come carta vetra


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sai che ce ne cala tantissimo?


anche a te son calate le braghette?


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche a te son calate le braghette?


tu te le sei tirate su?


----------



## Old gira_sole (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma 'sta canzone sarà pure mielosa e stucchevole sicuramente per qualcuno, ma a me piace troppo....meravigliosa Elisa...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=855lgcegSUw


 
Molto bella


----------

